# how to install PHP5-5.3.3



## weareborg (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey. After installing freebsd FreeBSD so is PHP 5.3.10, I would like to download version 5.3.3 and install but to get it from PHP's page and unpack, I can but then it is probably my knowledge so far to little. *O*nly used in freebsd FreeBSD 2v so knowledge is a bit bad yet. *B*ut can anyone help me with what to write to

1. extract the right
2. creating config
3. install it.

*T*he reason is because I try to install video sharing site fore the children.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 11, 2012)

That's not the way you install software on FreeBSD.

See The Handbook ->  *Installing Applications: Packages and Ports*.


----------



## weareborg (Feb 11, 2012)

*T*hen it is no way to install php5.3.3 to FreeBSD 9?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm assuming you're asking whether there is a way to install PHP 5.3.3 on FreeBSD 9?

PHP 5.3.x is at version *5.3.10* -> lang/php5. You don't want to install older versions due to security fixes.

If it *must* be 5.3.3 you will have to check out a ports tree of July-August 2010 and install everything from that, including all dependencies. The big advantage of that setup will be that someone else will admin your system for you in about ten minutes.


----------



## weareborg (Feb 12, 2012)

*R*eason is that when I try to install video cms on my server so it can not and when I run on my external (bought) server where the script works. If I do a phpinfo on them I get the following.


```
Apache/2.2.20 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.3.3 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.20 OpenSSL/0.9.8q
```

When I open the page from your own server. last port update *I* get a blank page and *I* get <?=Version?> at the top. Imagine that it is something with force-cgi and exec that *I* can not make work.

The video cms is "clip-bucket".


----------

